# The 2020 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2019)

*Welcome to the 14th year of the Cycle Chat Imperial Century A Month Challenge.

This thread is for the logging of your qualifying ride each month only.
Please don't post anything else in this thread apart from your qualifying rides.*
It should eventually look like this one:
*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for comments, planning rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calendar year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

*Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a route description of your ride. (please don't just post a link to your ride, Strava, RidewithGPs etc).*

This as an example

*04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

If you want to make and add a heatmap picture of your 12 qualifying rides as below, you can use linked https://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php to your Strava account.







*A reminder of the rules:*

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century.

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshments/repairs etc but over elongated stops, stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted.

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month.

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day.

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu.

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star






If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM one of the mods. Please keep your entries to the one post.

Good luck to all those that enter. See you on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2019)

*05/01/2020 Around the M25 day 1 (C274)*
Otford, Borough Green, Hildenborough, Chiddingstone, Hever, Lingfield, Newchapel, Smallfield, Salfords, Dorking, Ranmore Common, Effingham, Oakham, West Byfleet, Chobham, Windsor, Eton, Slough
101.33miles 8:01:21 Riding Time, 4015 Elevation. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*02/02/2020 Leigh On Sea (C277)*
Bromley, Deptford, Tower Bridge, Wapping, Stratford, Doddinghurst, Ingastone, Stock, The Hanningfields, Rettenden, Battlesbridge, Rayleigh, Thundersley, Hadleigh, Leigh On Sea, Pitsea, Stanford Le Hope, Grays, Dartford, Bexley, The Crays and home.
102.78miles 7:17:03 Riding Time, 2382 Elevation. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*15/03/20 Surrey/Kent Loop (C278)*
Croydon, Merstham, Redhill, Outwood, Newchapel, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Leigh, Hildenborough, Golden Green, Yalding, Loose, Harrietsham, Hollinbourne, Boxley, Aylesford, Wrotham Heath, Brands Hatch, Farningham, Crockenhill, home.
106.20miles 7:27:02 Riding Time 3197ft Elevation Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*01/04/20 Surrey/Kent Loop (C279)*
Croydon, Merstham, Redhill, Outwood, Newchapel, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Leigh, Hildenborough, Golden Green, Yalding, Loose, Harrietsham, Hollinbourne, Boxley, Aylesford, Wrotham. Pilgrims Way, Otford, Polhill and home
107.01miles 7:26:29 Riding Time 3121ft Elevation Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*02/05/20 Kent Loops (C280)*
Badgers Mount, St Mary Cray, Chelsfield, Otford, Pilgrims Way, Borough Green, St Mary Platt, Dunks Green, Shibourne, Underiver, Seal, Polhill, Orpington, Bromley, Keston, Biggin Hill, Knockholt, Otford, Pilgrims Way, Wrotham, Brands Hatch, Eynesford, Crockenhill, Orpington
100.16miles 6:57:33 Riding Time 4473 Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*04/06/19 (C281) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Bat & Ball, Underiver, Shibourne. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
108.8miles. 7:21:23 Riding Time. 14.8Avg. 2717ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 30.8mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*05/07/20 Surrey/Kent Loop (C282)*
Croydon, Merstham, Redhill, Outwood, Newchapel, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Leigh, Hildenborough, Golden Green, Yalding, Loose, Harrietsham, Hollinbourne, Boxley, Aylesford, Wrotham. Pilgrims Way, Otford, Polhill and home
109.07miles 7:11:57 Riding Time 4446ft Elevation. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*16/08/20 Kent Loop (C283)*
Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Golden Green, East Peckham, Beltring, Brenchley, Horsmonden, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Grafty Green, Lenham, Doddington, Faversham, Tenham, Sittingbourne, Upchurch, Gillingham, Rochester, Horton Kirby, Eynesford
119.09 miles 7:40:50 Riding Time 4419ft Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*27/09/20 Kent Loop (C285)*
Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Golden Green, East Peckham, Beltring, Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Grafty Green, Lenham, Doddington, Faversham, Tenham, Sittingbourne, Upchurch, Gillingham, Rochester, Horton Kirby, Eynesford
104.38 miles 7:39:49 Riding Time 5630ft Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*11/10/20 Kent Loop (C286)*
Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Golden Green, East Peckham, Beltring, Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Grafty Green, Lenham, Doddington, Faversham, Tenham, Sittingbourne, Upchurch, Gillingham, Rochester, Horton Kirby, Eynesford
101.078 miles 6:42:30 Riding Time 4327ft Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*01/11/20 Kent Loop (C287)*
Otford, Borough Green, Knole, Chiddinstone, Penshurst, Tonbridge, Pembury, Brenchley, Goudhurst, Bedgbury Pinetum, Winchet Hill, Marden, Staplehurst, Hawkenbury, Linton, Hunton, Yalding, Wateringbury, Malling, Borough Green, Brands Hatch, Eynesford
100.04 miles 8:27:10 Riding Time 7283ft Elevation. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*20/12/20 Kent Loop (C288)*
Otford, Borough Green, Knole, Chiddinstone, Penshurst, Tonbridge, Pembury, , Yalding, Wateringbury, Farliegh, Maidstone, Eccles, Rochester, Cuxton, Meopham, Eynesford, Orpington
100.21 miles 8:11:07 Riding Time 5778ft Elevation. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

Jan 1st 104 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hartshill ,Furnace End ,Coleshill ,Maxstroke ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Burbage ,Lutterworth ,Leire ,Desford ,Anstey
Elevation 4275 ft ,moving time 6.46.10
Feb 22nd 100.2 ( just enough)
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,Teigh ,Thistleton ,Corby Glen ,Sleaford ,Metheringham ,Lincoln train home
Elevation 5610ft moving time 6.17.12
Mar 8th 102 miles
Anstey ,Eastwell ,Grantham ,Sleaford out to the fens proper windy !! ,Lincoln
Elevation 3173ft moving time 6.20.35
Apr 26th 100.3 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston then 3 loops of Swithland ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley back to Cropston
Elevation 3758 ft moving time 6.15.43
May 25th 102 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Measham ,Walton on Trent ,Yoxall , Walton on Trent ,Ashby ,Odestone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Elevation 4980ft moving time 6.35.40
June 14th 103 miles
Anstey ,Melbourne ,Etwall ,Derby ,Dale Abbey ,Sandiacre ,Long Eaton ,Kegworth ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Groby ,Anstey
Elevation 4616ft moving time 6.35.38
July 26th 103 miles
Anstey ,Asfordby ,Sproxton ,Skillington Grantham ,Muston ,Harby ,Hose ,Long Clawson , Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Elevation 4298ft moving time 6.46.11
Aug 2nd 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Atherstone ,Kingsbury ,Eddington ,The Bull ring Birmingham ,Meriden ,Wood End ,Nuneaton ,Higham ,Desford ,Anstey
Elevation 4088ft ,moving time 6.21.01
Sept 6th 109 miles
Anstey , Sharnford ,Brinklow ,Offchurch ,Leamington ,Warwick ,Hatton ,Kenilworth ,Knowle ,Meriden ,Fillongay ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Elevation 5092 ft moving time 7.00.05
Oct 11th 101 miles
Anstey ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth, Measham ,Rosliston ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.23.12 elevation 3970ft
Nov 22nd 101 miles 
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Measham ,Walton on Trent ,Barton under Needwood ,Marchington ,Rosliston ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.33.25 elevation 4239ft
Dec 20th 104 miles 
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Harlaston ,Kings Bromley ,Abbots Bromley ,Rugeley ,Harlaston ,Austrey ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.52.50 elevation 3675ft


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2020)

*January 01st (Century 146)*
108.10 miles, moving time 6hrs 57 minutes, average speed 15.5mph
Leicester, Desford, Market Bosworth, Shenton, Fenny Drayton, Ansley Common, Furnace End, Coleshill, Water Orton, Bacon's End, Coleshill, Maxstoke, Green End, Fillongley, Nuneaton, Higham on the Hill, Wykin, Hinckley, Stoney Stanton, Burbage, Bitteswell, Ashby Parva, Leire, Frolesworth, Sapcote, Stoney Stanton, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Newbold Verdon, Desford, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2973016548

*February 08th (Century 148)*
105.89, moving time 6hrs 53 minutes, average speed 15.4mph
Leicester, Syston, Thrussington, Hoby, Melton Mowbray, Saxby, Buckminster, Stainby, Colsterworth, Corby Glen, Irnham, Bulby, Rippingale, Graby, Pointon, Quadring Fen, Quadring, Bicker, Bicker Gauntlet, Drayton, Swineshead, North End, Swineshead Bridge, Hubbert's Bridge, Boston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3083040487

*March 21st (Century 149)*
101.79, moving time 6hrs 54 minutes, average speed 14.7mph
Leicester, Desford, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton, Coleshill, Shard End, Kitts Green, Chelmsley Wood, Elmdon Heath, Dorridge, Knowle, Hampton-in-Arden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Copston Magna, High Cross, Frolesworth, Broughton Astley, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3203259618


*April 05th (Century 150)*
100.59 miles, moving time 6hrs 30 minutes, average speed 15.5mph
Leicester, Wigston, Kibworth Harcourt, Tur Langton, Hallaton, Medbourne, Welham. Thorpe Langton, West Langton, Kibworth Beauchamp, Fleckney, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Stanford on Avon, Swinford, Walcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Claybrook Magna, Frolesworth, Sharnford, Hinckley, Barwell, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Upton, Shenton, Market Bosworth, Desford, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3257918108

*May 08th (Century 151)*
103.31 miles, moving time 6hrs 23 minutes, average speed 16.2mph
Leicester, Wigston, Kilby, Fleckney, Great Glen, Little Stretton, Frisby, Billesdon, Tur Langton, Hallaton, Hallaton, Medbourne, Welham. Thorpe Langton, West Langton, Kibworth Beauchamp, Fleckney, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Walcote, Gilmorton, Ashby Parva, Frolesworth, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Dadlington, Shenton, Market Bosworth, Desford, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3418536279

*June 14th (Century 155)*
101.21 miles, moving time 6hrs 6 minutes, average speed 16.6mph
Leicester, Newton Harcourt, Wistow, Kibworth, Tur langton, Church Langton, Weston by Welland, Medbourne, Great Easton, Thorpe By Water, Harringworth, Laxton, Blatherwycke, Bulwick, Southwick, Fotheringhay, Southorpe, Stamford, Great Casterton, Oakham, Langham, Cold Overton, Burrough on the Hill, Twyford, Ashby Folville Rearsby, Syston, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3613246400


*July 12th (Century 156)*
104.00 miles, moving time, 6hrs 42 minutes, average speed 15.5mph.
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Broughton Astley, Claybrook Parva, Monks Kirby, Brinklow, Coventry, Corley Moor, Meriden, Catherine-de-Barnes, Solihull, Stechford, Sutton Coldfield, Little Hay, Weeford, Fisherwick, Harleston, Clifton Campville, No Mans Heath, Austrey, Orton on the Hill, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Desford, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3750643023

*August 02nd* *(Century 158)*
106.43 miles, moving time 6hrs 30 minutes, average speed 16.4mph.
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Atherstone, Birmingham, Solihull, Meriden, Filongley, Bedworth, Bulkington, Higham on the Hill, Suton Cheney, Market Boswortj, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3853012162

*September 05th (Century 160)*
100.05 miles, moving time 6hrs 10 minutes, average speed 16.2mph
Leicester, Syston, Sileby, Seagrave, Eastwell, Belvoir, Denton, Grantham, West Willoughby, Normanton, Byard's Leap, Cranwell, Bloxholm, Metheringham, Bardney, Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/4014840786

*October 07th (Century 162)*
104.47 miles, moving time 6hrs 33 minutes, average speed 15.9mph
Leicester, Syston, Sileby, Seagrave, Long Clawson, Langer, Elton on the Hill, Staunton in the Vale, Long Bennington, Hougham, Stragglethorpe, Brant Broughton, Navenby, Ashby de la Launde, Digby, Dorrington, Digby, Scopwick, Navenby, Branston. Washingborough, Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/4163096626

*November 07th (Century 164)*
101.68 miles, moving time 6hrs 44 minutes, average speed 15.1mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Cosby, Broughton Astley, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, Claybrooke Parva, Monks Kirby, Brinklow, Wolston, Cubbingon, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Edstone, Little Alne, Wootton Wawen, Henley in Arden, Denzey Green, Hockley Heath, Lowsonford, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Royal Leamington Spa, Cubbingon, Weston under Wetherley, Bubbenhall, Brinklow, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Claybrooke Magna, Frolesworth, Broughton Astley, Cosby, Whetstone, South Wigston, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/4302011728

*December 02nd (Century 165)*
101.61 miles, moving time 6hrs 48 minutes, average speed 14.9mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Cosby, Broughton Astley, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, Claybrooke Parva, Monks Kirby, Brinklow, Wolston, Cubbingon, Bascote Heath, Warwick, Kenilworth, Meriden, Nuneaton, Market Bosworth, Desford, Groby, Anstey, Cropston, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4420470734






(2020 centuries)


----------



## Aravis (1 Jan 2020)

Back again 

*January 2020 (Century 366):* 1/1/20, the _Grand Départ_ for Luke Grenfell-Shaw's thoroughly admirable Bristol to Beijing charity adventure, plus Gloucester to Bristol and back. *101.38 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2973578315

*February 2020 (Century 368):* 5/2/20, a loop into Herefordshire along the Severn Valley, twice across the Malverns and encircling Leominster. *125.98 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/3074371925

*March 2020 (Century 369):* 6/3/20, a circuitous route into and out of Worcestershire, seeking to avoid floods and long hills. *124.88 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/3159891449

*April 2020 (Century 370):* 4/4/20, local lanes, keeping within 10 miles of home at all times, but largely avoiding repetition. *102.44 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/3254706600

*May 2020 (Century 372):* 3/5/20, within a 14 mile radius in the Kempley/Ledbury/Welland quadrant. No repetition! *111.16 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/3392006769

*June 2020 (Century 376):* 8/6/20, another loopy lockdown ride north of Gloucester. Boxbush - Tewkesbury - Phocle Green - Defford. *144.26 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/3588845962

*July 2020 (Century 377):* 2/7/20, continuing with the corona-compliant looping style north of Gloucester, this time extending up to Worcester. An hour of heavy rain around Tewkesbury. *125.09 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/3703941131

*August 2020 (Century 380):* 3/8/20, further relaxation to personal corona restrictions, taking in a loop to Bosbury and Castle Frome. Then back over the Malverns to Upton for water before looping back to Newent to complete. Skip's 100th century. *125.25 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/3859528280

*September 2020 (Century 381):* 16/9/20, Gloucester to Bridgwater via Severn Beach, Clevedon, Burnham-on-Sea and a foray into the Somerset Levels. *125.09 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/4069976127

*October 2020 (Century 383):* 13/10/20, Gloucester - Tysoe (Warwickshire) - Wellesbourne - Lench Hills - Gloucester. *127.23 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/4190171655

*November 2020 (Century 384):* 16/11/20, Starting and finishing in Gloucester, wandering around Worcestershire in search of A-G in the saints' names challenge. *103.03 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/4346876470

*December 2020 (Century 385):* 30/12/20, Original route abandoned due to unexpectedly heavy lying snow in Worcestershire. Stuck to main roads - Eckington Bridge being passable was a bonus. Ended up back in Gloucester with too few miles so had to spend some time fiddling around to click up the necessary digits. There've been better moments this year, but I made the challenge again. *100.47 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/4540765690

Good to hit 20 centuries for the year as well.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2020)

1/1/2020
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Ford-Arundel-Bury-Pulborough-Petworth-Midhurst-Petersfield- East Meon-Wickham-Southwick-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.06 miles in 9:37 (8:31 moving), 11.7 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

3/2/20
Portsmouth-Cosham-Denmead-Hambledon-Cheriton-Kings Worthy-Winchester-Stockbridge-West Tytherley-Romsey-Chilworth-Fareham-Havant-Southsea-Portsmouth. 100.94 miles in 9:27 (9:11 moving), 10.7 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

28/3/20
Portsmouth-Cosham-Denmead-Havant-Emsworth-Havant-Portsmouth (lots of Portsmouth)-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.69 miles in 9:28 (9:19 moving), 10.8 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

10/4/20
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Bognor Regis and reverse. Then back to Havant, on to Fishbourne, before returning to Havant. After back and forth on the Farlington Marshes bike path for a while, down to Eastney, all the way along the front to Old Portsmouth, then back home. 100.63 miles in 8:14 (8:07 moving), 12.4 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

6/5/20
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Goodwood-Chichester-Emsworth-back and forth for a bit-Havant-Waterlooville-Havant-Southsea (lots of back and forth)-Portsmouth. 100.3 miles in 8:32 (8:11 moving), 12.3 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

7/6/20
Portsmouth-Denmead-Cheriton-Alresford-Micheldever Station-Whitchurch-Andover-Stockbridge-Romsey-Chilworth-Fareham-Cosham-Portsmouth. 100.17 miles in 8:44 (8:17 moving), 11.6 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

10/7/20
Waterloo to HPC to meet five intrepid others for our regulation-compliant FNRttC. On to Windsor via Kensington, Hammersmith, Richmond, Twickenham, Feltham, Staines, Wraysbury and Datchet. Return via Windsor Great Park, Egham, Staines, Laleham, Shepperton, and onto the Thames Path through Hampton Court, Kingston, Richmond, Putney, Battersea and Millbank back to Parliament Square. After parting ways with the others, I continued, on to HPC, Knightsbridge, Fulham, Putney, Kingston, Surbiton, Esher, Cobham, Ockham, Send and finally Guildford station. And a train. 100.87 miles in 9:45 (8:38 moving), 11.7 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

1/8/2020
Portsmouth-Havant-Emsworth-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton-Newhaven-Seaford-Friston-Eastbourne-Pevensey-Hastings-Winchelsea-Rye. 101.36 miles in 8:53 (8:01 moving), 12.6 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

1/9/20
Portsmouth-Havant-Emsworth-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse. 102.56 miles in 9:42 (8:23 moving), 12.2 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

9/10/20
Portsmouth-Southwick-Wickham-Boorley Green-Eastleigh-Ampfield-Mottisfont-Lockerley-Alderbury-Laverstock-Lopcombe Corner-Stockbridge-Winchester-Alresford-Meonstoke-Hambledon-Denmead-Portsmouth. 103.6 miles in 10:11 (9:11 moving), 11.3 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

7/11/20
Portsmouth-Southwick-Wickham-Botley-Fair Oak-Bishop's Waltham-Corhampton-Denmead-Widley-Havant-Funtingdon-Fishbourne-Emsworth-Havant-Portsmouth (lots of). 102.08 miles (including the bit I didn't record) in 9:18 (8:11 moving), 11.0 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2020)

*January* *4th*. SE4, Botley Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Lingfield, Faygate. Doversgreen, Outwood, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *105.7 miles

February 1st. *SE4, Biggin Hill, Toy's Hill, (N) Ide Hill, Toy's Hill(S), Ide Hill, Teston, Hollingbourne Hill, Bicknor, Detling, Peter's Bridge, Birling Hill, South Darenth, Swanley.* 100.3 miles*


----------



## Trickedem (8 Jan 2020)

*5th January. *
with @rb58 and @ianrauk Strood Ryarsh Borough Green Tonbridge Lingfield Salfords Dorking Ranmore Common Ripley Ottershaw Sunningdale Windsor Great Park Windsor Slough
100.55 miles. 11.7 mph rolling. Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/2985245523


*8th Feb*
Strood, Longfield, Gnatts Valley, Pilgrims Way, Clackett Lane Services, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Headcorn, Sittingbourne, Lower Rainham Road, Strood.
103.78m, 12.5 mph Rolling, Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/3083371971

*1st Mar*
with @rb58 Strood Ryarsh Borough Green, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Ashford, then return.
103.2m, 13.0mph moving average, Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/3145736592

*5th April*
Local Loops. Strood, All Hallows, Rochester, Wouldham, Vigo Hill, Higham, then returned home via the same route
100.25 miles, 12.7 mph average, Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/3258464309

*3rd May*
Strood, all Hallows, Sittingbourne, Charing Heath, Langley Heath, Detling, Birling Hill, Singlewell, Higham, Home
101.2 miles, 13.8mph average, Trek Domane
https://www.strava.com/activities/3391135255

*14th June*
Strood, Faversham, Charing Heath, Staplehurst, Yalding, Otford, Eynsford, CycloPark, Strood
101.4m, 12.8mph average, Trek Domane
https://www.strava.com/activities/3613353426

*10th July
FNRTTC Dartford Warbler*
Strood, Dartford, Gravesend, Cliffe Woods, Cooling, Strood, Cuxton, Knatts Valley, Dartford, Eynsford, Shoreham, Pilgrims Way, Snodland, Rochester, Strood.
101.2 miles, 9.6mph average, Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/3744776006

*7th Aug
FNRTTC Ashford*
London, Bromley, Petts Wood, Eynsford, Wrotham, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Headcorn, Pluckley, Ashford, Smarden, Headcorn, Yalding.
103.1 miles, 11.4mph average, Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/3881784795


*18th Sep*
Strood, Aylesford, West Malling, Capel, Lamberhurst, Wadhurst, Burwash, Brightling, Battle, Bexhill, Hastings, Fairlight, Rye. Appledore, Ashford.
105.6 miles, 12.6mph average, Trek Domane
https://www.strava.com/activities/4078439216

*11th Oct*
Hinckley, Lutterworth, Blisworth, Milton Keynes, Wing, Bovingdon, Watford.
105.6 miles, 14.3mph average, Trek Domane
www.strava.com/activities/4181863884

*1st Nov*
With @ianrauk Strood, Snodland, Borough Green, Ivy Hatch, Sevenoaks, Penshurst, Tonbridge, Pembury, Bedgebury Pinetum, Goudhurst, Marden, Staplehurst, Yalding, Redhill, Offham, St Mary Platt, Ryarsh, Wouldham, Strood.
101.21 miles. 11mph avg, 6,600ft climb.
www.strava.com/activities/4272732211

*12th Dec*
Strood, Upchurch, Rodmersham, Doddington, Selling, Shottenden, Charing, Staplehurst, Kingswood, Yalding, Aylesford, Strood.
102.5 miles, 11.8mph average, 5,250 ft climb.
www.strava.com/activities/446379798


----------



## robjh (10 Jan 2020)

*10 January*
Duxford, Audley End, Elsenham, east of Stansted Airport, Hatfield Heath, Harlow, Hoddesdon, Hertford, Welwyn (old, not GC), Codicote, Great Offley, Lilley, Streatley, Sharpenhoe, Barton-le-Clay, Shefford, Langford, Dunton, Tadlow, Whaddon, Melbourn, Duxford
strava here
109.7 miles.

*6 February*
Duxford, Balsham, Newmarket, Soham, Prickwillow, Wereham, Narborough, Castle Acre, Fakenham, Great Walsingham, Stiffkey, Blakeney, Sheringham
strava here
111 miles

*6 March*
Duxford, Foxton, Orwell, Gamlingay, St Neots, Kimbolton, Old Weston, Oundle, Fotheringay, Elton, Norman Cross, Yaxley, Ramsey, Somersham, Earith, Longstanton, Cambridge, Duxford
strava here
116 miles

*3 April*
Duxford, Ickleton, Arkesden, Much Hadham, Widford, Ware, Watton-at-Stone, Walkern, Baldock, Stotfold, Biggleswade, Gamlingay, Papworth Everard, old (and recently downgraded) A14 for a few miles, Swavesey, Longstanton, Oakington, Girton, Cambridge, Duxford
Strava here : https://www.strava.com/activities/3249911129
103 miles

*8 May*
Duxford, Saffron Walden, Castle Camps, Stradishall, Newmarket, Burwell, Wicken Fen, Stretham, Haddenham, Earith, Willingham, St Ives, Hilton, Wimpole, Orwell, Melbourn, Duxford
Strava here
104 miles

*1 June*
Duxford, Linton, the Bumpsteads, Great Yeldham, the Hedinghams, Halstead, Earls Colne, Marks Tey, Layer de la Haye, Mersea Island (West and East Mersea), Peldon, Tiptree, Kelvedon, Silver End, Braintree, Stebbing, Thaxted, Saffron Walden, Duxford
Strava here
113.8 miles

*13 July*
Duxford, Great Chishill, Barkway, Buntingford, Cottered, Graveley, Great Wymondley, King's Walden, Peter's Green, Flamstead, Jockey End, Little Gaddesden, Ashridge Estate, Berkhamsted, Ivinghoe Beacon, Whipsnade, Dunstable Downs, Dunstable, Houghton Regis, Streatley, Pegsdon, Hitchin, Ickleford, Norton, Newnham, Ashwell, Bassingbourn, Melbourn, Foxton, Newton, Duxford
Strava here
126.2 miles

*30 August. * Phew, just got in this month!
Duxford, A1301, Bishops Stortford, Old Harlow, Epping, Epping Forest, Walthamstow, central London, Kennington, Clapham, Mitcham, Wallington, Coulsdon, Farthing Downs, Bletchingley, Outwood, Felbridge, Horsted Keynes, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton.
Strava here
115.9 miles

*7 September*
Duxford, Balsham, Great Thurlow, Kedington, Clare, Long Melford, Lavenham, Stowmarket, Eye, Harleston, Bungay, Ellingham, Aldeby, Haddiscoe, St Olaves, Somerleyton, Lowestoft
Strava here
109.5 miles

*16 October*
Duxford, Great Chishill, Barkway, Buntingford, Watton at Stone, Welwyn, St Albans, Bedmond, Abbots Lanley, Chorleywood, Chalfont St Giles, Burnham Beeches, skirting round Slough, Dorney, Eton, Windsor, Datchet, Staines, Shepperton, Hampton Court, Teddington Lock, Richmond Park, Putney, Embankment, London Liverpool Street station
Strava here
109.7 miles

*6 November*
Duxford, Foxton, Orwell, Gamlingay, Sandy, Bedford, Turvey, Olney, Salcey Forest, Blisworth, Cold Higham, Maidford, Priors Marston, Napton on the Hill, Long Itchington, Offchurch, Cubbington, Leek Wootton, Beausale, Chadwick End, Knowle, Solihull
Strava here
112.3 miles

*14 December*
Duxford, Cambridge, guided busway, St Ives, Kings Ripton, Ramsey, Pondersbridge, Whittlesea, Eye, Peakirk, Market Deeping, Bourne, Bulby, Braceby, Ancaster, Hough-on-the-Hill, Claypole, Newark
Strava here
110.5 miles


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jan 2020)

*Sat 11th January 2020*
225km/139miles 2353m GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley
*Sat 8th February*
200km/125miles 1218m DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home
*Sat 7th March *
221km/137 miles 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch


----------



## Ice2911 (19 Jan 2020)

Here we go again 
8th Feb 102 miles Similar route to January but further around the coast to Happisburgh before heading back inland.




4th January Norwich Holkham Round coast to Mundesley Wroxham home


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

Here again for my fifth attempt at the Imperial Challenge:

*20 January 2020:* A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire on winter tyres. Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Morton, Ball, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Northwood, Whixall, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke-on-Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover & home. Ride Report. 102.39 miles. 11.5mph moving average.

*3 February 2020:* Another clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, The Wood, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Perthy, Ellesmere, Lee, Colemere, Northwood, Whixall, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover, Lyth Hill & home.  Ride Report. 102.28 miles. 12.3 mph average

*16 March 2020: *To Lake Vyrnwy and back. Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Knockin, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen Y Bont Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, two laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Pen Y Bont Fawr, return along Tanat Valley to Llynclys, The Wood, Llwyn Y Go, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and home via Shrewsbury. Ride Report. 103.50 miles. 12.1 mph average.

*April:* Covid-19 restrictions stop play. Best of luck to everyone still running. I shall return for 2021 2022.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jan 2020)

21st January 2020 - Hornsea, Skipsea, Driffield, Wetwang, Thixendale, Huggate, Warter, Market Weighton, Beverley, Hornsea
103 miles 4406ft 7hrs 9mins 14.4mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3030957511

6th February 2020 - Hornsea, Beverley, Dalton Park, Goodmanham, Hayton, Sancton, Hive, Eastrington, then back home via Everthorpe, Drewton & Walkington
110miles 2986ft 7hrs 4 mins 15.7mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3076963259

6th March 2020 - Hornsea, Kilham, Foxholes, Weatherthorpe, Kirby Grindalythe, Fimber, Huggate, Goodmanham, Beverley, Hornsea
113 miles 5692ft 7hrs 10mins 15.8mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3159468577

3rd April 2020 - Several loops around my local area, trying to stay within about 15 miles of home
100 miles 1841ft 5hrs 50mins 17.2mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3249914523

20th May 2020 - Hornsea, Beverley, Market Weighton, Millington, Bugthorpe, Leavening, Dimple Hole, Fimber, Kirby Grindalythe, Cowlam, Driffield, Hornsea
102 miles 4885ft 6hrs 10mins 16.5mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3482521086/

24th June 2020 - Hornsea, Beverley, Land Of Nod, Brind, Hook, Swinefleet, Fockerby, Gunness, Winterton, Horkstow, Hull - Hornsea
132 miles 2150ft 7hrs 54mins 16.7mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3664470481

11th July 2020 - Hornsea, Lelley, Beverley, Goodmanham, Lund, Driffield, Ulrome, Skirlaugh - Hornsea
102 miles 2546ft 5hrs 59mins 17.1mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3746061942

12th August 2020 - Hornsea, Kilham, Harpham, Sigglesthorne, Sproatley, Patrington, Withernsea, Rimswell, Hornsea
101 miles 1923ft 6hrs 10mins 16.4mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3902912388

1st September 2020 - Hornsea, Kilham, Harpham, Wansford, Lockington, Beverley, Sproatley, Winestead, Withernsea, Hornsea
103 miles 1936ft 6hrs 49mins 15.2mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3997767527

7th October 2020 - Hornsea, Wansford, Lund, Etton, Willerby, Humber Bridge, New Holland, Thornton Curtis, Burnham, Bonby, Horkstow, Hull, Hornsea
109 miles 3140ft 6hrs 48mins 16mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/4163938381

26th November 2020 - Hornsea, Beverley, Holme on the Wolds, Huggate, Bishop Wilton, Kexby, Thornton, Bielby, Sancton, Beverley, Hornsea
106 miles 3015ft 6hrs 39mins 16mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/4393455326

17th December 2020 - Hornsea, Beeford, Wansford, Goodmanham, Etton, Beverley, Garton, Hornsea, then a 25 mile loop with Mrs SD
102 miles 2227ft 6hrs 34mins 15.6mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/4483552286


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jan 2020)

https://www.relive.cc/view/v4OGmrD4o5q
Jan 25th 2020.
Upham | Southampton | Totton | Bramshaw | Red Shoot | Poulner | Ringwood | Thorney Hill | Burley | Brockenhurst | Beaulieu | Exbury | Lepe | Totton | Southampton | Eastleigh | Upham. 101.7 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/vPv4Jn3ZW36
Feb 14th 2020
Upham | Southampton | Totton | Beaulieu | Lyndhurst | Brockenhurst | Burley | Christchurch | Southbourne | Milford on sea | Lymington | Totton | Eastleigh | Upham.
101.9 miles.

8th March 2020
Upham| Southampton | Eling | Red Shoot | Lymington | Beaulieu | Exton | Lepe | Fawley| Beaulieu | Marchwood | Eling | Totton | Southampton | Eastleigh |West end | Hedge End | Fair Oak | Upham.
108 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/vPv4Jr9WR36
23rd April 2020
Upham | Fareham | Stokes Bay | Lee on Solent | Warsash | Romsey | Southampton, | Eastleigh | Upham .
100.64 miles.

30th May 2020
Upham, Clanfield, East Marden, Lavant, Ford, Littlehampton, Bognor Regis, Chichester, knowle, wickham, Upham.
102.01 miles


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2020)

*Jan 25 *- EBs+ 105.07 miles in 5h, 54mins & 50s Moving (6:25:33 Elapsed), 17.8mph Moving Ave with 35.7mph max and 3,678ft of climbing.
Peterborough - Awalton - Chesterton - Elton Furze - Hemington - Luddington In-The-Brook - Thurning - Clopton - Achurch - Aldwinkle - Stoke Doyle - Oundle - Southwick - Deene - Laxton - A43 Junction - Laxton - Blatherwycke - Kings Cliffe - Apethorpe - Woodnewton - Fotheringhay - Elton - Chesterton - Awalton - Peterborough - Awalton - Chesterton - Elton Furze - Glatton - Great Gidding - Winwick - Thurning - Barnwell - Oundle - Fotheringhay - Chesterton - Awalton - Peterborough

*Feb 23 - *Recovery Ride 101.28miles in 7 hours, 16mins & 25 secs (7:28:24 Elapsed), 13.9mph moving ave, a max of 31.3mph and 4,541ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Elton-Nassington-Woodnewton-Apethorpe-Kings Cliffe-Collyweston-Ketton-North Luffenham-Empingham-Exton-Cottesmore-Market Oveton-Teigh-Ashwell-Oakham-Brooke-Ridlington-Wing-Morcott-Ketton-Ingthorpe-Little Casterton-Stamford-Barnack-Southorpe-Southey Wood-Bainton-Barnack-Southorpe-Wansford-Elton-Lynchwood--Woodston-Central Peterborough-Netherton-Longthorpe.

*Mar 8 - *KV Rutland 80, 106miles in 6hours, 26mins & 24 secs (7:14:20 Elapsed), 16.4mph moving ave, a max of 38mph and 6,802ft of climbing.
Awalton, Chesterton, Polebrook, Barnwell, Oundle, Lower Benefield, Upper Benifield, Weldon, Corby, Gretton, Rockingham, Cottingham, Bringhurst, Drayton, Nevill Holt Medbourne, Stockerston, Uppingham, Seaton, Harringworth, Laxton, Bulwick, Blatherwyke, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe, Nassington, Elton, Chesterton, Awalton, Elton, Wansford, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe, Nassington, Elton, Chesteron, Peterborough.

*Apr 5* - April's 108.6 miles in 6h 36m moving (6:50 Elapsed), 16.4mph moving ave, max of 33.1mph and 5,711.1ft of climbing. Peterborough, Elton, Nassington,Woodnewton, Apethorpe, King's Cliffe, Wansford, PCC TT course times 4 (a deviation to Helpston on one lap), Wansford, King's Cliffe, Laxton, Deene, Southwick, Woodnewton, Apethorpe, King's Cliffe, Wansford, Elton, Peterborough.

*May 9* - Close to Home, 105.5 miles in 5h 41m 46s (6:02:35 elapsed), 18.5mph moving ave, a max of 34.9mph and 3,746ft of climbing  Central Peterborough, Awalton, Chesterton, Elton, Nassington, Wansford, Southorpe, Barnack, Bainston, Helpston, Glinton, Peakirk, Newborough, Eye Green, Eye, Central Peterborough, Fengate, Eye, Eye Green, Thorney, Whittlsea, Pondersbridge, Holme, Glatton, Elton, Wansford, Southorpe, Barnack, Bainston, Helpston, Glinton, Peakirk, Newborough, Thorney, Dog on the Doublet, Northbank, Fengate, Central Peterborough.

*June 7* - 2020 ToC Gran Fondo, 102.32 miles in 5h 10m 39s (5:05:33 elapsed), 19.8mph moving ave, a max of 32.7mph and 4,259ft of climbing
Home, Central Peterborough, Awalton, Chesterton, Elton Furze, Washingley, Caldecote, Great Gidding, Hamerton, Old Weston, Leighton Bromswold, Barham, Buckworth, Alconbury Weston, Monkswood (Woodwalton Loop), Wennington, Upwood, Ramsey Heights, Ramsey St Mary's, Pondersbridge, Ramsey Forty Foot, Benwick, Whittlesea, Pondersbridge, Farcet, Yaxley, Haddon, Elton Furze, Chesteron, Awalton.


----------



## Tribansman (23 Feb 2020)

First attempt.

Just snuck in in January after month-long chest infection from Christmas.

*26 January 2020 - Letchworth*, Biggleswade, St Neots, Huntingdon, guided busway to Cambridge, Dullingham, Balshan, Babraham, Whittlesford, Fowlmere, Royston
100.2 miles
Disgustingly flat, 2,326ft
6hrs 17mins, 16mph
Half of ride on single speed as gear cable snapped! Dry, breezy
https://www.strava.com/activities/3045582450

*22 February 2020 - *Letchworth, Buntingford, Thaxted, Sudbury, Framlingham, Norwich
127.5 miles
6,522 ft
7h 54m, 16.1mph
Tailwind assisted first 90, brutal final 37. Dry, very windy
https://www.strava.com/activities/3121803068

*14 March 2020 - *Letchworth, Stevenage, Sawbridgeworth, Harlow, Enfield, Potters Bar, St Albans, Hemel Hempstead, Luton, Hitchin, Letchworth
100.5 miles
5,469 ft
6h 47m, 14.8mph
Tough going as tired when set off and didn't start till nearly 4pm. Decent weather though, mild and not too windy
https://www.strava.com/activities/3183859539

*25 April 2020 - *Letchworth, Shillington, Blunham, Tempsford, Everton, Potton, Biggleswade, Dunton, Langford, Henlow Camp, Hitchin, Letchworth (x2)
102 miles
2,835 ft
6h 10m, 16.6mph
Tired throughout as set off late but very easy route. Decent weather, mild and still

*16 May 2020 - *Letchworth, Hexton, Streatley, Houghton Regis, Dunstable Down, Ringshall, Ashridge Woods, Berkhamsted, Chesham, Tring, Leighton Buzzard, Bletchley, Milton Keynes, Marston Moretaine, Houghton Conquest, Shefford, Letchworth
150.6 miles
7,700ft
9h56m, 15.2mph
Celebrating end of exercise restrictions. Beautuful tour of Buckinghamshire and off road tracks in the Chilterns

*20 June* - Letchworth, Barton le Clay, Woburn, Milton Keynes, Wolverton, Silverstone, Blakesley, Upper Boddington, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Stratford upon Avon, Alcester, Bidford upon Avon, Long Marston, Shipston on Stour, Banbury, Aynho, Twyford, Winslow, Stewkley, Great Brickhill, Woburn, Harlington, Barton le Clay, Letchworth
201.7 miles
8,855 ft
13h 55m, 14.5mph
Nice long one to mark summer solstice weekend. Lovely conditions, but felt like cross/head wind most of the way!

*11 July *- Letchworth, Ashwell, Shepreth, Comberton, Oakington, Histon, guided busway to St Ives, Hemingford Abbotts, Huntingdon, Perry, Colmworth, Great Barford, Shefford, Hitchin, Letchworth
101 miles
3,179 ft
6h15, 16.2mph

*1 August* - Boudicca's Revenge 200 perm audax (and to and from)
Letchworth, Buntingford, Ashwell, Potton, Papworth Everard, Somersham, St Ives, Chatteris, A14 services, Bourn, Haslingfield, Saffron Walden, Great Dunmow, Stansted Mountfitchett, Buntingford, Letchworth
159 miles
6,528 ft
9h54, 16mph

*13 September *- Across the fens
Letchworth, Sandy, Great Barford, Little Staughton, Kimbolton, Spaldwick, Alconbury, Upwood, Ramsey, March, Marshland St James, King's Lynn, Sandringham Estate, Snettisham, Sedgeford, Great Bircham, Great Massingham, Litcham, Attleborough
152 miles
An embarrassingly flat 3,572ft
9h9m, 16.6mph

*3 October *- Storm Alex loop into Bucks
Letchworth, Shefford, Stewartby, North Crawley, Newport Pagnell, Emberton, Ridgmont, Steppingley, Marston Moretaine, Newport Pagnell, Cranfield, Stewartby, Shefford, Letchworth
101 miles
4000ft
6h19m, 16mph

*7 November* - Extended loop around Cambridge and sunrise over the fens
Letchworth, Biggleswade, Potton, Longstowe, Highfields Caldecote, Bourn, Cambourne, Boxworth, Longstanton, Rampton, Chittering, Fordham, Bottisham, Great Wilbraham, Fulbourn, Sawston, Ickleton, Meesden, Buntingford, Letchworth
125 miles
Pancake flat 3,278ft
7h 50m, 16mph

*7 December - *To the edge of London and the Chilterns on a cold, foggy, damp day
Letchworth, Kimpton, Sandridge, Colney Heath, Potters Bar, Radlett, Aldenham, Budget, Watford, Chandler's Cross, Bovingdon, Hemel Hempstead, St Albans, Hatfield, Welwyn Garden City, Hatfield, Stevenage.
100.3 miles
4,787ft
6h 35m, 15.2mph
Struggled today. Was tired when I set off and never really got going. Pleased to have completed the challenge.


----------

